# Twelve Canadian dividend all-stars



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

What is your opinion on Twelve Canadian dividend all-stars 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...e-canadian-dividend-all-stars/article20071549

which ones would you consider a good buy?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Only own Potash Corp. from this list. Bought it near the top for $40.40, would consider it a much better buy under $38 (when it's yielding 4%+) As for the rest of the stocks, I remember checking them out, but didn't consider buying any (my own favorites seemed better )


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Quite possibly the worst list of "dividend stocks" ever assembled.


----------



## FiveCardCharlie (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like the article is meant to pump the Recognia screeners.
I own RCI.B which has been beaten down lately, but for dividend re-investment that's 'good' as you get more units per re-investment. Debt is a major factor on why RCI.B has taken a beating, but I think with the coming NHL season they will see increased revenue.
IMHO


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I like MIC from this group. By far the best fundamentals, plus the largest private company in a business where the government is raising mandatory fees and also trying to get out of. I also think they're using wrong P/Es for Agrium and PRE. MIC is the only one with a div coverage over 200% based on trailing P/E.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I stopped reading after seeing Pacific Rubiales Energy as #3 on a "dividend all stars list".
#Hilarious


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I hold only RCI.B and POT from this list and ... I've never come accross half of those companies ....
imho CPX looks not bad, but it at 52 weeks high


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I wouldn't invest in some of those, not a great list. 

Looking at more RCI.B. and CPX, the P/E for CPX is under 14 and payout ratio is modest.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We hold a few BDI...up about 10% on them (plus divs)


----------



## dime (Jun 20, 2013)

I like this list! It highlights stocks "with the financial capacity to continue their dividend payouts in the future." They've all been increasing their dividend and the list indicates the 5 year average dividend growth rate. 

I noticed that these four are also part of the list of 23 larger cap stocks in the TSX that have a beta <1 and yield > 4%: CPX, CJR.B, MTL, RCI.B


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> I wouldn't invest in some of those, not a great list.
> 
> Looking at more RCI.B. and CPX, the P/E for CPX is under 14 and payout ratio is modest.


This is why CPX got my attention.... wish I would be a little cheaper...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i've been looking at agrium but i agree, this is not the cream of the dividend all stars crop

a better list: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...th-stocks-to-fight-inflation/article18541039/


----------



## truegrit (Aug 21, 2014)

fatcat said:


> i've been looking at agrium but i agree, this is not the cream of the dividend all stars crop
> 
> a better list: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...th-stocks-to-fight-inflation/article18541039/


Whitecap Resources is missing from all them. Great upside with growth potential and dividend


----------



## dime (Jun 20, 2013)

*looking closer*

MTL Mean analyst recommendation is hold. Reuters gives it only 5/10 right now. Median 1 year target of 31.10 (9% upside) Which looks based on a 2015 EPS estimate of 1.77 at PE17 
ARC investor gives it a buy rating and target of $32. Compared to it's peers in the oil and gas transportation sector it's PE ratios look low comparatively with a healthy 8% net margin. The first two quarters of 2014 were negative surprise below estimates. The chart seems like there's 5% down to support and could retest the recent low at 27.50. I figure the sector would a higher risk / cyclical sector, although that yield looks nice! Technical analysis chart


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Several people have commented that they don't like this list.

I'm wondering what the reason is?
Is it because the list contains mostly small-mid cap companies?
i.e. only 3 of the 12 are larger cap stocks that are part of the S&P/TSX 60.

I like the list.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

avrex said:


> Several people have commented that they don't like this list.
> 
> I'm wondering what the reason is?
> Is it because the list contains mostly small-mid cap companies?
> ...


it might depend on how we understand the question

i took it to mean: if you want to begin buying a dividend growth portfolio this is a good place to start and it really isn't the best place to start, i.e. these aren't the best dividend all stars

but i agree there are good names on the list


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Mullen Group looks interesting. I agree with the above, you'd think you'd see a CDN bank or two in an "all stars" list.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

avrex said:


> Several people have commented that they don't like this list.
> 
> I'm wondering what the reason is?
> Is it because the list contains mostly small-mid cap companies?
> ...


To me, it is the fact that many of these names do not have a history of paying dividends, and/or dividend increases.

When I hear terms like _dividend all stars_, I expect several years of dividend payments, and preferably, increases.

2 - 3 years of dividends is not good enough. Even 5 years is not enough, IMO.
Most of these companies are in the 3 - 5 year range.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Since when did Capital Power (CPX) have a five year average dividend growth rate of 10%/year, which was a criteria of this screen? As far as I can tell, it's exactly 0%/year for the last 5 years except for one single 7.6% increase a month ago.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

This is an odd list and I wouldn't really expect any of these companies to be considered "all stars" especially Pacific Rubiales Energy


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought a few of these recently (Agrium and Potash when they dipped last year, and Dorel Industries earlier this year).

It's funny, we complain that the same 15-20 stocks make up the dividend growth lists in Canada but then complain when some new ones are listed


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think calling it an list of potential emerging dividend payers is more accurate. But they ought to show total return as well. I like fatcat's list much better.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i like agrium because they have a diversified business model but in general i would be cautious about about building a dividend all-star list around commodities

i would prefer banks, consumer staples, health care and utilities at the core and commodities on the periphery

i suspect that paying dividends is the financial flavor of the next couple decades because boomers have a _lot_ of money and dividend growth has a _lot_ of appeal to boomers


----------

